# Sierra Trading Post



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2018)

So I've been a pretty frequent customer of STP over the years, especially now that we have a brick and mortar store in our area.  Honestly though the last year or so I have not bought as much, partially because they out a lot of promos and I just have enough stuff.  

I went to the store today to look for something specific.  I had not been into the store since December.  I was pretty disappointed to see that their technical outerwear section was limited to about eight hardshell jackets on a rack.  They've been open two years now and always had TONS of outerwear--fleece, puffies, hardshells, softshells, etc.  

If anything, it looked like a glorified TJ Maxx, who owns them.  They had TONS of casual shirts and pants.  Lots of no-name brands.  No real hardgoods for outdoor recreation.   

Maybe it was seasonal, maybe a lull, but for those that have a store or frequent their site, are they down on outerwear and other outdoor gear?  That was their bread and butter.  If I want casual or athleisure I will go to TJ Maxx.  

Just wondering.....


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 26, 2018)

I know their website is sucking compared to two or three years ago.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> I know their website is sucking compared to two or three years ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Yep.  I wonder if that was strategic or because manufacturers are not selling to them (or making less "overstock").


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2018)

I too have noticed a decline in "serious" mountain stuff carried by STP.   

I was in the one in Sandy, UT in mid-August, the one in Burlington, VT on September 1st, and the one in Hanover, NJ last weekend, and my impressions were all the same.  Hopefully it's just off-season and this will change.  The woman in the NJ store told me that the last week or September or the first week of October they'd be getting lots of ski stuff in, so hopefully that occurs.  She said they had just received baselayers & goggles as of last week, but hadnt put them out yet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2019)

So they have now rebranded to just "Sierra".  :blink:

https://www.sierra.com/

Not sure why....


----------



## benski (Jan 27, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> So they have now rebranded to just "Sierra".  :blink:
> 
> https://www.sierra.com/
> 
> Not sure why....



It’s still officially Sierra Trading post according to the Copyright information on the Bottom. Also it is not owned by TJX companies. 

I recently ordered skins from them and they came without the clips that hold the skin to the back of the ski.  Returned them and got the same thing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2019)

benski said:


> It’s still officially Sierra Trading post according to the Copyright information on the Bottom. Also it is not owned by TJX companies.
> 
> I recently ordered skins from them and they came without the clips that hold the skin to the back of the ski.  Returned them and got the same thing.



TJX sold it?  Doesn't look like it.  

http://www.tjx.com/stores


----------



## benski (Jan 27, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> TJX sold it?  Doesn't look like it.
> 
> http://www.tjx.com/stores



Meant to say now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2019)

benski said:


> Meant to say now.



OK.  Cool.  You had me wondering if I was seeing something.


----------

